# Pride news



## JDenz (Dec 4, 2002)

It appears that the collision course betweem Brazilian Top Team and Chute Boxe continues to develop in the Land of the Rising Sun. There are VERY strong rumours pointing to the next chapter in the evolving rivalry. 

Negotiations are underway for a match between Paulo Filho, representing Brazilian Top Team, and Anderson Silva representing Chute Boxe. Things are said to be at a very advanced level, negotiation-wise. It appears that this match was made for a previous PRIDE, but an injury kept the match from happening. 

After wins over the 'Brazilian Killa' Alex Steibling and Japanese star Alexander Otsuka, Anderson Silva appears ready for another edition of Pride, and Paulo Filho is looking to be on the next show as well. 

This match seems unavoidable!


----------



## JDenz (Dec 15, 2002)

December 12th, DSE/PRIDE announced additional match up of PRIDE.24 on December 23rd and heavy weight championship canceled as follows. 

Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs Dan Henderson 
*Emelianenko Fedor out - injury 

Murilo Ninja vs Kevin Randleman 
Norihisa Yamamoto vs Alexander Otsuka 
Yuki Sasaki vs Rodrigo Gracie 
Daijirou Matsui vs Kazuki Okubo


----------



## JDenz (Dec 16, 2002)

PRIDE.24 
DATE: December 23rd, 2002 
OPEN: 3:00 PM START 4:30 PM 
PLACE: Marine Messe Fukuoka, Japan (Fukuoka-Pref , Japan) 

DSE/PRIDE announced the final card for PRIDE.24 on December: 

COMPLETE CARD: 
8th Match: Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs Dan Henderson 

7th Match: Murilo Ninja vs Kevin Randleman 

6th Match: Alistair Overeem vs Volk Ataev 

5th Match: Norihisa Yamamoto vs Alexander Otsuka 

4th Match: Yuki Sasaki vs Rodrigo Gracie 

3rd Match: Ron Waterman vs Valentijn Ovreem 

2nd Match: Guy Mezger vs ROGERIO 'MINOTAUR' Nogueira 

1st Match: Daijirou Matsui vs Kazuki Okubo


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 16, 2002)

Is it on cable pay per view?


----------



## JDenz (Dec 16, 2002)

It is going to be on Direct Tv, and it is going to have a delay of about a week in the telecast.  If you are interested you can checkout PrideFC.com and they have all the times and prices.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 19, 2002)

Can you post a good link for this? I still don't get what it is.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 20, 2002)

It is a fight time the do MT and MMA.  They fight out of Brazil and all of there fighters can swat.  Probley the most reconized guy from there stable is Wanderlia Silva and Murlio "ninja" Rua.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2002)

So it's just a group and not really a style then?


----------



## JDenz (Dec 20, 2002)

Ya it is a team of fighters


----------



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2002)

Pride threads merged.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

